#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Need advice

## rino raj

can anyone tell me about 3-6 months PG Diploma course in automobile field after Mechanical engineering.





  Similar Threads: plz advice Need advice... Your advice Ies Advice Advice by Men

----------


## 917607159784

Sir please tell me which book is better between GK Publication and Rk kanodia for Gate in Electrical eng.

----------

